# Best value kitchens in Dublin?



## murphaph

Anybody got any experience with Cash & Carry Kitchens? any other kitchens I shoould look at for best value? Cheers.


----------



## murphaph

Hmmmm, I've fitted a B&Q one before a few years ago and I suppose it's ok. The have a sale on at the moment now that you mention it. Looks like it's worth a visit to the store so.....


----------



## PinotNoir

I"m waiting on my quote back from Kube Interiors who are the Irish importers of Nobilia kitchens (Nobilia.de)
I've given them a budget to work with (not huge, but exclusive of appliances).  The cabinets and carcasses are v good quality, with top end hinges etc., soft close drawers and doors.  I was v impressed.  Will let you know what they come back with.
I am hoping to order (assuming quote is good) before end feb and avail of free dishwasher offer.  They have recommended fitters.  But the quality is main thing, certainly exceeded homeb*ase and I thought b&? were very poor value for money.  Also better than C&C.
(no affiliation by the way)


----------



## Sue Ellen

mercman said:


> Cash & Carry as a means of last resort. Their kitchens have no extra additional internal gizmos and their finish just doesn't appear to be as good as others.  Much better quality and value at In-House kitchens or B & Q.



Many different views to yours on Cash and Carry Kitchens in this previous thread.


----------



## derek_red

For the cheapest price i would recommend you start with a fitter, then where to buy it.

Most experienced fitters have accounts in the likes of In-House and will supply and fit the kitchen you want for cheaper than if you went and bought the product.

Any profit, made by the fitter, on discounts in buying the kitchen is cancelled when you buy it.


----------



## shaking

I have a cash and carry kitchen, got it about 4 years ago and am delighted with it they also fitted wardrobes for me too which are great. Quite a few people I know have gone with C&C and I haven't heard any complaints.


----------



## JoeB

For run of the mill chipboard or MDF kitchens (i.e same as C&C or In House) you could try Woodworkers.ie in Harolds Cross, Dublin... they may be more competative on price but I'm not sure.

Derek_Red is correct in saying that fitters with accounts may get anywhere from 10% to 30% discount on retail prices... also people in the trade may get similar discounts on appliances, including high end appliances like Neff, Gorenje or Smeg.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## rdg041173

I'd avoid all flat packed kitchens or products that are built in Ireland, unfortunately they are poor quality. A tip would be take the shelves out if they are raw chipboard on the back run a mile, the same with the back of the units if they aren't sealed your asking for trouble as soon as moisture gets into the chipboard.

Good luck


----------



## Determined

Town and country in glasnevin have done both kitchen and bedroom in both mine and my mothers, no connection just decent honest service ask for Micheal


----------



## DerUnkle

i've been at kube, Tierneys and woodcraft in the last few weeks. 

Kube are very nice kitchens but the extra's do add up with them, like the glass doors - larder units - corner units etc. The quality of the extra's is good but the price isn't great. Also you do all your own measurements so if you make a mistake then you have a problem. Payment terms - 100%, 10 days before delivery..

Tierney and Woodcraft seem good quality to me and are both in and around the same price with Tierney offering a few more extra's. Payment terms are better with both of them and i've heard good reports on the fitting and after service


----------



## polo1

We went with Nolan Kitchens after doing alot of research - approx 15 kitchen companies. We got a solid oak with large island and some glass over sink glass cupboards along with alot of extras like pull out larder and bin etc with black granite work surfaces.  All for 15K (exclusive of appliances)
Am very happy with them - Exact same kitchen was quoted at 32K - 20K by many of the other suppliers.

HTH


----------



## Skuldugery

Ikea seem like good kitchens


----------



## DMACDUB

I have used Kube kitchens and they are very good quality. I priced cheaper ones but pound for pound they were the best


----------



## dubgem

Skuldugery said:


> Ikea seem like good kitchens


 
I have an Ikea kitchen and it's great, it was excellent value too. They are also very durable as they're made for the European market where renters take their kitchen with them when they move and reinstall it in their new place (my brother recently did just this with an Ikea kitchen in Germany). Only thing is that their countertop options aren't great IMO, I think it would be worth getting the countertop elsewhere.

Oh, only other thing is that until July you have to go to Belfast to get one!


----------



## David_Dublin

And, more than likely, after July you'll have to go to Belfast to get good value on one!


----------



## nesbitt

I read this thread with interest, as a kitchen overhaul is on the to do list.  However my budget is tight like most folks...  I will of course research in detail but I am beginning to conclude that an independant kitchen fitter, who will organise the tiling first and do the complete job will perhaps in the long run be the best value and quality end result.  An independent fitter has completed a kitchen and bathroom for my elderly parents, with efficient & helpful service (brought my mother along to choose all her fittings and tiles etc.) and excellent workmanship, neat clean job. Competitive price charged.  I must admit I was very pleased for them and impressed with the completed work.


----------



## sue97

Any suggestions on where to get a reasonably price undermount sink.  They seem to be mad money


----------



## JoeB

I wonder what you think mad money is?

Should be able to get one for about 150 to 300..  depends on whether a single bowl or one and a half bowl etc. Of course you can also pay a lot more than that.


----------



## happy09

I would suggest Ikea...you can order from Belfast or wait for Dublin store to open. My house is Ikea house...ha ha...and I'm very happy with the price...I saved a lot....


----------



## woodale

sue97 said:


> Any suggestions on where to get a reasonably price undermount sink.  They seem to be mad money


Try a company called KAD based in Dublin. They have undermount sinks that will beat any price. Not sure of their online address, think it www.kad.ie .


----------



## pjtjegooner

rdg041173 said:


> I'd avoid all flat packed kitchens or products that are built in Ireland, unfortunately they are poor quality. A tip would be take the shelves out if they are raw chipboard on the back run a mile, the same with the back of the units if they aren't sealed your asking for trouble as soon as moisture gets into the chipboard.
> 
> Good luck


 
What a stupid comment to make..


----------



## looper

why??


----------



## aislingeorge

JoeBallantin said:


> For run of the mill chipboard or MDF kitchens (i.e same as C&C or In House) you could try Woodworkers.ie in Harolds Cross, Dublin... they may be more competative on price but I'm not sure.
> 
> Derek_Red is correct in saying that fitters with accounts may get anywhere from 10% to 30% discount on retail prices... also people in the trade may get similar discounts on appliances, including high end appliances like Neff, Gorenje or Smeg.
> 
> Cheers
> Joe


----------



## aislingeorge

Sorry...new to this not sure how to quote from another persons post. But Of course trades people get a 10-30% (actually generally no more than 25%) on appliances etc...we have to guatantee all the products...if something is boucht in and fitted then a problem comes up with it the supplier will only give you a replacement they will not refund you for the labour or will not refund for the delivery charge or will not refund for the time ordering, chasing up or following up after a problem accurs!


----------



## shaking

I have a cash and carry kitchen got it about 5 years ago and very happy with it. I recommended them to my mum and she got one about 3 yrs ago again she's happy with it.
I guess it all depends what you want to pay if I had an unlimited budget I'd probably go for something more expensive but for the amount I wanted to spent c&c fitted the bill.


----------

